# Fur shead comming



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

Made a Deal with Dean Young (d&m Furs Vickeryville and 522) The club and I are Building a fur shed there Next summer We will be teaching the area kids how to put up furs. From shinning to stretching and getting them ready for the auction. Not a lot of money there but it is a dying art that needs to be passed on the next generation Dan


----------



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)

that's very cool. I'd like to learn how to do that. Pictures and videos online aren't the same as someone showing you step by step..


----------



## Doeboy (Oct 20, 2005)

would like to learn too good thinking


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Let me know when you get the plans, I have some materials left over from jobs and such and may be able to help out with supplies.


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

thats an awesome thing to do!!! hope it works out good!!


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

I've never learned how to do it myself. I think it's about time I learned. :lol:
Let me know if you need some help Dan. I've got a few tools to help out.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Geeze ole petes, Bob! I would be be glad to show ya how. In fact, Danny you are a little ways, but I would be glad to help ... have knecker and apron will travel.


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

shame we dont have a fur shed around my area to show people how its done


----------

